# control de motor con pwm por USB en ccs y labview



## dilmer (Jul 16, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y realmente necesito ayuda. Bueno estoy aprendiendo a controlar dispositivos mediante una pc. He...... aprendí lo que es PWM y lo hice con el 18f2550 y lo controlé con un potenciometro y ps tambien lo quiero hacer con el mismo, pero ahora desde Labview.cBueno si es que alguien me podria ayudar con esto le estaré agradecido.......gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 16, 2010)

Hola como estás ..mirá hay mucha información sobre el tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/usb-labview-entre-otros-18338/


----------

